

Touch the Sky with Alex Zanardi - simonebrunozzi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5OE6nYCC18

======
lavamantis
It never ceases to amaze me how positive that guy can be after what happened.
He has accomplished so much since that fateful day. (shakes fist) "Damn you
Italians and your lust for life!!!"

